# This Is for You, PG13! (Tucker)



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

My new puppy, everyone


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Marci said:


> My new puppy, everyone


Cute. I can't tell from the picture---is that a party colored Japanese Chin? Or maybe a Brussels Griffin?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> My new puppy, everyone


Oh, congratulations! I know you've been planning on getting a dog for awhile. Glad to see he's arrived.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Awww, how cute!*


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

What a gorgeous pup! Congratulations!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

AAAAWWWW


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Congrats! Noggin has a (slightly used) puppy shower present for you:


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Tucker!!  What a precious puppy!!  Marci has been waiting for this little guy for quite a while now!
    This is an absolutely awesome breed...... he's a Havanese.  My Havanese, Diego is 3 1/2 now and the greatest dog I've ever owned... and we've had hundreds since both my husband and I have raised dogs for close to 30 years.  We've had all kinds of hunting dogs and terriers.  But when we bought a Havanese for a pet.... we hit the jackpot.  
    Happy to have you in the KindleBoards family Tucker!!


----------

